# Maple Harvest



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

We did a small harvest today so that we could separate the maple flow from the upcoming blackberry flow. We also for the first time used a heat gun instead of a hot knife to take off the caps and we'll not be going back. It worked great.


----------

